# Geraudot Aire Closed



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all, currently staying in Geraudot, some of you may know the Aire ( lac de orient, 10k east of Troyes. It's currently closed, and you'll have to use the campsite next to it-which is very nice, and in the acsi book. The Aire was apparently closed at the end of July, I will try and find out if it's likely to reopen, but it looks unlikely. The car park opposite has had 2.2m height barriers put in also!

There is a service point in the campsite, 4 euros or free for residents
Rgds 

Mark


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

When I was there in Easter 2011 there were rumours that the camping site owner didn't like the aire outside his site and wanted it closed down. Rumours or truth hard to know but obviously something has happened to make the authorities close it.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Shame.

We were there in March this year. We enjoyed walks and cycling around the Lake and through the woods.

What about the motorhome parking across the road (nearer to the Lake) has that been closed off as well ?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Really sad. A favourite spot. A couple of years ago someone (in authority) was asking what motorhomers would like there. Obviously they have not paid attention to suggestions. Wonder why they bothered to ask.


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ray,

Funnily enough, the service point in the campsite is the old one from the aire - they haven't even fixed the broken hinges on the poop chute lid!

We did ask the owners why the aire had shut, they didn't know...we would be tempted to agree with you on an alleged motive, they seemed to get a lot more visitors in motorhomes! 
I can see their point, but maybe the village got fed up with people staying on the aire for weeks at a time. They could have just charged people to use it instead of closing it?

Alphadee, all carparks are closed off at 2.2m


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Closed*

Is the service point only closed/gone? How are they stopping you from parking up?


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

The service point has gone and it has 2.2m height barriers now, the same as the car park opposite


----------



## gardener1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Great pity to hear this as used this aire every year perfect stop off point.Will be greatly missed


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I bet the French couple who kept their motorhome there (presumably all summer) and went home every so often in their car will be really put out.

Unfortunately, the campsite holds no attractions for me and not worth the rather long detour. Have to find somewhere else.


----------

